# خلاص تعبت ومش قادر افكر!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## elmeshmohandesamin (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا احب اعرفكم بنفسى.انا مهندس مدنى حديث تخرج بتقدير جيد جدا مع مرتبة الشرف (الاول على الدفعه لكن مبقتش تفرق) ومشروع التخرج هو هندسة ادارة التشييد بتقدير امتياز (والله العظيم جايب 100% فى المشروع) وطموح جدا ونفسى اكون حاجه كبيره وبحب ادارة المشروعات بطريقه ملهاش وصف.......فى ايام الدراسه كنت بوهم نفسى ان انا اول ما اخلص هلاقى المكاتب والشركات مستنيانى علشان تشغلنى عندها
لكن اول ما خلصت وبدأت ادور على شغل اتصدمت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
عارفين ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
علشان انا حديث تخرج يعنى معنديش خبره يعنى متلزمناش يا هندسه حتى مفيش حد فيهم ادى لنفسه فرصه يتكلم معايا
اخدت الكورسات اللازمه ليا كمهندس مدنى وكله تمام الحمد لله
علشان مقعدش فى بيتنا اشتغلت فى معهد بحثى اصمم حاجات كده ماليش دعوه بيها ومش حاببها......
حاسس دلوقتى ان انا نسيت كل اللى درسته
رجعت اذاكر من تانى يمكن الاقى حل 
اصل المشكله مش فيا
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!المشكله انى حديث تخرج!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 أكتوبر 2010)

والله كلي تعاطف معك .. ولكن فيه حاجة مش فاهمه... لماذا لم تعين بالجامعة؟


----------



## محمد حميدي الحسن (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الصبرو الدعاء م. أمين 
الله يوفقك


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (13 أكتوبر 2010)

أنصحك بشهادة CAPM:Certified Assocaite in Project Managemet و هي الأخت الصغرى للـ PMP و مصممة لحديثي التخرج أو الناس اللي ما عندها خبرة في إدارة المشاريع
هذا من ناحية التعليم 
و لكن من ناحية الشغل فلا تستعجل 
ابحث عن الوظيفة التي ترى أنها تصب في المهنة Career التي تريدها لنفسك و لا تهتم بالراتب أو الموقع
المستقبل أمامك بإذن الله تعالى
توكل على الله العلي القدير و ابذل الأسباب


----------



## mustafasas (13 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الهم و الحزن اللهم اني اعوذ بك من العجز و الكسل اللهم اني اعوذ بك من البخل و الجبن اللهم اني اعوذ بك من غلبة الدين و قهر الرجال 
ردد هذا الدعاء حين تصبح و حين تمسي عسي الله يفك كربك


----------



## elmeshmohandesamin (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الحمد لله فى السراء والضراء
شكرا يا جماعه والله على ردودكم
وبالنسبه لحوار التعيين فى الكليه لحد دلوقتى الورق لم يعتمد من ادارة الجامعه بس كويس والله لان شغل الجامعه والحكومه مبيأكلش عيش
اما بالنسبه
لشهادة
capm
ياريت يا بشمهندس ابو بدر تقولى اى اخبار عنها يعنى اخدها منين ومدتها وتكلفتها 
منتظر ردودكم


----------



## hossni (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شوفي يا اخي الفاضل عليك البدء اولا كمهندس موقع حتي تستوعب كافة البنود وكيفية التنفيذ وما الي ذلك من تفاصيل ثم بعد ذلك اشتغل شوية علي مجال الحصر ثم تدرج واحدة واحدة في كيفية عمل جدول زمني ومن ثم كيفية متابعته وهكذا

وربنا يوفقك


----------



## mos (14 أكتوبر 2010)

للمعلومات عن شهادة capm
أبحث فى الموقع 
pmi.org

والجامعة مع الأجتهاد الموجه بدقة سيكون أكثر من مجدى ولا تقترب من العمل مع المعارف أو الأساتذة المشرفين عليك .

مع التحية


----------



## م الفا (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بداية على الانسان أ يؤمن ان كل شئ بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى وعلى الانسان السعى والتوكل على الله- من وجهة نظرى انك حاولت العمل بادارة المشروعات ولكن عليك البحث فى العمل كمهندس بتخصصك مهندس مدنى والافضل ان تبحث عن عمل كمهندس تنفيذ أو مهندس متابعة مشاريع فهذه تكون البداية التى ستمكنك من أخذ خبرات عمليه تساعدك مستقبلا ان تكون مهندس ادارة مشاريع وففى فترة عملك كمهندس موقع ستتعلم كثير من الخبرات التى ستفيدك كثيرا فى ادارة المشاريع سواء عمل برامج تنفيذية او متابعة مشاريع او خخط تنفيذ مشاريع حيث ستكون عندك الدراية الكاملة بنوعيات المشاريع المختلفة وترتيب الانشطه والمدد الزمنية للانشطه المختلفة ومعوقات التنفيذ التى يجب أخذها فى الاعتبار .........................ابدأ العمل وحب ما تعمل وبليكن هدفك واضحا مما تريد الوصول اليه واثناء العمل عليك الدراسة فكثير من الجامعات المصرية الان تعطى دبلومات وماجستير فى ادارة المشروعات الهندسية ولك من الدعاء بالتوفيق فى حياتك المستقبلية (على فكرة نفس الشعور انتابنى عند تخرجى من قسم العمارة حيث كرهت السؤال عن عدد سنوات الخبرة لدرجة اننى عملت كرسام معمارى بأحد المكاتب وعملت بهيئة الاثار فى عمل رسومات للمواقع الاثرية والان بفضل الله أعمل مديرا لاحدى شركات ادارة المشروعات الكبرى بعد 25 سنه فاصبر واعمل وادرس وأدعو الله بالتوفيق وأرضى بما يقسمه الله لك


----------



## elmeshmohandesamin (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لحضرتك مهندس الفا
وان شاء الله انا هعمل بكلام حضرتك
ان شاء الله الاسبوع القادم هو اول اسبوع محاضرات فى الماجيستير
وانا شغال دلوقتى فى مكتب تصميم وان شاء الله هركز فى شغلى اوى لحد ما تيجى فرصة انى اشتغل فى المجال اللى انا بعشقه
ولحد ما تيجى الفرصه دى انا هفضل ادرس واذاكر لان انا مؤمن ان الدراسه والعلم هما اللى هيوصلونى للمكانه اللى انا عايز اكون فيها ان شاء الله
بكرر شكرى تانى لحضرتك


----------



## Shadooow (19 أكتوبر 2010)

يا باشمهندس امين
اولا اسمك في المنتدى المش مهندس امين وده اول خدته عنك اول ما قريت الموضوع
ثانيا انتا راجل متفوق جدا في الدراسة وده هيساعدك قوي قوي انك تتفوق سريعا عن الاخرين في الحياة العملية لانك فاهم اكتر من زمايلك اللي درسوا معاك لكن انتبه...
الحياة العملية مختلفة تماما عن حياة الدراسة
هنصحك نصيحة.... حاول تدور علي اكبر 3 شركات في مصر في مجال ادارة المشروعات لان اللي بيبدأ كبير هيفضل كبيرر ا وافضل وراهم لغاية ما تتقبل ولو حتى بمرتب ضعيف جدااا
وساعتها يابطل اثبت نفسك خلال ستة شهور او سنة واتفرج بعد كدة مرتبك هيبقى كام وعروض الشركات عليك

نصيحتي الوحيدة .... بجانب الماجيستير والدراسة لازم تشوفلك شركة كبيرة واياك تشتغل في شركة صغيره ابداا وانا شايف من السي في بتاعك انك كبير بس زي ماقولتلك الحياة العملية مختلفة جدااا
ومتيأسش هتلاقي صدقني هتلاقي بس دور ودور ومتتعبش ودور 

امال المهندسين اللي اقل منك من الدرجة الدراسية يقولوا ايه؟؟

وربنا يوفقك


----------



## م الفا (20 أكتوبر 2010)

أسأل الله لك التوفيق وعلى فكره أنا خريج هندسة شبرا بس كملت الماجستير فى هندسة القاهرة وأعمل الان خارج مصر اهتم بشغلك الحالى وحاول تعمل تطوير للمكتب التى تعمل به ففى فترة من حياتى عملت بمكتب زهير فايز وكلن وظيفتى ادارة ومتابعة مشاريع المكتب والتنسيق بين الاقسام (معمارى-انشائى-أعمال كهروميكانيكية-.....)عند ذهابى للتقدم للوظيفة كنت أحدث نفس ماذا يريد مكتب هندسى من مهندس تخطيط ومتابعة كان تفكيرى مقصور ان التخطيط والمتابعة وادارة المشاريع مقصورة فقط على المشاريع الانشائية وان البنود المتعامل معها هى الحفر والخرسانات والتشطيبات.............. الا اننى عندما بدأت العمل الفعلى وجدت انه داخل المكتب يجب التنسيق بين التخصصات المختلفة وان هناك ترابط بين جميع الاقسام ومدد زمنيه يجب على كل قسم الانتهاء من عمله فيها حتى يصل المشروع بشكلة النهائى المعد للتنفيذ يدخل فى ذلك الاعتمادات من ملاك المشاريع واعتمادات الجهات المختصة و..........خذ أى عمل (task) فى حياتك كأنه مشروع يمر بجميع مراحل المشروع المختلفة حاول تعمل تسجيل للبيانات مدة عمل التصميم المعمارى لمشروع مدة عمل التصميم المعمارى ,الكهرباء,الصحى ........مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار محددات المشروع من حيث مساحة الارض ،المساحة المبنية,عدد الادوار ..........وأعمل جدول بذلك بهذه الطريقة ستتعرف على الانتاجيات المختلفة للانشطه وهذا جزء مهم جدا ان تعرف المدة الزمنية التى يتطلبها النشاط طبقا للامكانيات المتاحة حاول توحه تفكيرك لجدولة ماتراه وما تقوم به حاول دائما تسجيل البيانات بدأت تصميم المشروع يوم - انتهيت منه يوم-تم مراجعته يوم........ستستنتج بعد ذلك ان هذه المده كانت كبيره هذه المده يمكن ضغطها.........أعمل-لاحظ-سجل-استنتج-ان شاء الله ستكون كما تحب وكما يرديك الله


----------



## mmken2010 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

م الفا قال:


> أسأل الله لك التوفيق وعلى فكره أنا خريج هندسة شبرا بس كملت الماجستير فى هندسة القاهرة وأعمل الان خارج مصر اهتم بشغلك الحالى وحاول تعمل تطوير للمكتب التى تعمل به ففى فترة من حياتى عملت بمكتب زهير فايز وكلن وظيفتى ادارة ومتابعة مشاريع المكتب والتنسيق بين الاقسام (معمارى-انشائى-أعمال كهروميكانيكية-.....)عند ذهابى للتقدم للوظيفة كنت أحدث نفس ماذا يريد مكتب هندسى من مهندس تخطيط ومتابعة كان تفكيرى مقصور ان التخطيط والمتابعة وادارة المشاريع مقصورة فقط على المشاريع الانشائية وان البنود المتعامل معها هى الحفر والخرسانات والتشطيبات.............. الا اننى عندما بدأت العمل الفعلى وجدت انه داخل المكتب يجب التنسيق بين التخصصات المختلفة وان هناك ترابط بين جميع الاقسام ومدد زمنيه يجب على كل قسم الانتهاء من عمله فيها حتى يصل المشروع بشكلة النهائى المعد للتنفيذ يدخل فى ذلك الاعتمادات من ملاك المشاريع واعتمادات الجهات المختصة و..........خذ أى عمل (task) فى حياتك كأنه مشروع يمر بجميع مراحل المشروع المختلفة حاول تعمل تسجيل للبيانات مدة عمل التصميم المعمارى لمشروع مدة عمل التصميم المعمارى ,الكهرباء,الصحى ........مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار محددات المشروع من حيث مساحة الارض ،المساحة المبنية,عدد الادوار ..........وأعمل جدول بذلك بهذه الطريقة ستتعرف على الانتاجيات المختلفة للانشطه وهذا جزء مهم جدا ان تعرف المدة الزمنية التى يتطلبها النشاط طبقا للامكانيات المتاحة حاول توحه تفكيرك لجدولة ماتراه وما تقوم به حاول دائما تسجيل البيانات بدأت تصميم المشروع يوم - انتهيت منه يوم-تم مراجعته يوم........ستستنتج بعد ذلك ان هذه المده كانت كبيره هذه المده يمكن ضغطها.........أعمل-لاحظ-سجل-استنتج-ان شاء الله ستكون كما تحب وكما يرديك الله


السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا
حقيقة استفدت من مشاركتك
فجزاكم الله خيرا
أعمل-لاحظ-سجل-استنتج


----------



## elmeshmohandesamin (20 أكتوبر 2010)

اولا احب اشكر المهندس شادووو والمهندس الفا على اهتمامهم الكبير وبقدر ليهم دا طبعا
اما بالنسبه للمهندس شادووو فكلامك مظبوط 100% لكن الشركات الكبيره مش بتاخد اى حد وبعدين انا حديث تخرج وعلى فكره انا روحت ودورت وقالولى هنبقى نكلمك لكن انا مزهقتش وروحت تانى لكن الشغل دا نصيب لكن ان شاء الله هفضل اسعى لحد ما ربنا يوفقنى
اما بالنسبه للمهندس الفا انا سعيد جدا بمشاركات حضرتك وكلامك معايا ودا طبعا ميتقدرش بمال وبجد اناحاسس ان طموحى يشابه طموح حضرتك فى معظم الاشياء وبجد نفسى اكون زى حضرتك وان شاء الله اكمل المشوار زى حضرتك بس انا محتار اوى فى اكتر من حاجه
هو المفرؤض ابدأ فى شركه كبيره ولا شركه صغيره
لان الشركات الكبيره مش بتتعلم فيها كل حاجه لكن الشركات الصغيره ممكن تتعلم فيها اكتر
وربنا يوفق الجميع وشكرا لمشاركات حضراتكم


----------



## elmeshmohandesamin (20 أكتوبر 2010)

فى سؤال مهم نسيت اسأله
ايه اكبرشركات فى مصر فى ادارة المشروعات
انا اعرف المقاولون العرب علشان روحتها
وكمان اعرف مكاتب زى محرم باخوم و دار الهندسه
لكن دول مش متخصصين فى الاداره بس
ممكن اعرف الشركات المتخصصه فى مجال ادارة المشروعات


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

روق يا هندسة .. أنت متخرج من اقل من 4 شهور ... أنا الحمد لله مهندس مدني خريج 2006 أول ما اتخرجت اشتغلت 40 يوم فى مكتب هندسي و كنت رايح له شغل أكل على الراتب و قالى تدريب دا انت لسه متخرج فلووووس ايه الى انت عايزها ... تركته و أشتغلت فى شركة بالقاهره براتب معقول كبدايه .. و 3-2007 سافرت السعودية و كانت بدايتى فى مجال Construction Management و الحمد لله كان توفيق كبير من الله لى ان اتخصص فى هذا المجال ... و لكن سفري السعودية مبكرا حرمنى من الماجستير ... عملت بشركات كبيره بالسعودية و قطر و أخدت خبرة ممتازة و لله الفضل و المنه و أنتقلت من العمل بشركة مقاولات كبيره هنا الى شركة إدارة مشاريع مصرية داخل السعودية و اتمنى اقدر اوفق بين شغلى فيها و الماجيستير و الا الشغل اهم و إن شاء الله أنت ممكن أيضا بتوفيق الله فى زمن قياسي جدا 3 سنين يبقى لك سعرك و تشتغل فى مكان و تلاقى 3 عروض تانيين من شركات أخرى ... 

بالنسبة لك ... يجب ان تحافظ على الماجيستير بتاعك و صحيح فى الاول هيقيدك انك مش هتقدر تسافر خارج مصر لكن هيفيدك بعدين ..يبقى البديل انك تحضر ماجيستير بالقااااهره و ابعد عن الاقاليم .. لان القاهرة فرصتك فى العمل بشركات كبيره هيكون افضل جانب الماجستير


----------



## elmeshmohandesamin (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس مصطفى على مداخلتك الجميله وللامام دايما ولو تحب تنصحنى بأى حاجه اكون شاكر ليك


----------



## م الفا (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بالنسبة لمكتب أحمد محرم من المكاتب التى بها قسم ادارة مشروعات كبيره المسئول عنه مهندس طارق صلاح خبره كبيره اشتغل معانا سيتى ستار بمدينة نصر وانا أشتغلت بمكتب محرم حوالى 5 سنوات فى أوائل التسعينات وهو مكتب محترم جدا حاول تقدم فيه أى شغلانه وبعدين اثبت نفسك ومكتب محرم باخوم به جميع التخصصات مساحة وخرسانه واستيل ومعمارى وطرق وكبارى وادارة مشاريع و..... كثير من الاقسام وهو بميدان الجمهورية المتحده من شارع البطل أحمد عبد العزيز ومن الشركات ادارة المشاريع بكتل ايجبت وعندك ترنر -يمكنك زيارة موقع المهندسون الاستشاريون العرب محرم-باخوم على النت لتتعرف على مجالتهم وحاول تروح تقدم عندهم ان شاء الله هيقبلوك


----------



## م الفا (20 أكتوبر 2010)

معلش بلاش كلمتة حضرتك كلنا مهندسين و أخوه ان لم يكن فى الدين ففى مجال العمل


----------



## elmeshmohandesamin (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس بس حضرتك دى لازم لانك اكبر منى سنا وعلما
ان شاء الله قريب هتسمعوا اخبار جميله وهرجع اشكر حضرتك تانى انك وقفت جنبى


----------



## Shadooow (21 أكتوبر 2010)

انا سعيد جداااااا بروح التعااااااااون اللي موجودة مابين المهندسين في الملتقى هنا
ياريت الروح دي تكون بين كل المهندسين في الحياة العملية

بس عشان نخرج من الموضوع ده بفايدة للكل
عايزين قايمة باشهر مكاتب ادارة المشاريع في مصر والسعودية علي الاقل
وياريت لو فاكسات او ايميلات للشركة عشان يبقى في طريقة تواصل
وشكرا


----------



## sob7y (21 أكتوبر 2010)

روح الجامعة الأمريكية و سجل في كورس ال PRMG ده أنشاء الله حيعوض كتير فكرة نقص الخبرة و حيخلي فرصك أحسن و روح لPROmaster في المعادي وكيل Primavera في مصر علشان تكون Certified Planner من Primavera ده حيساعدك كتير و نصيحة أخ أبدأمع شركات صغيرة على الأقل أول سنة أو سنتين علشان تكتسب مهارات الPlanner الصح و تعرف خباياها و ياريت لما تدخل مجال العمل بعيد عن الكلية تنسى شوية حكاية أول الدفعة علشان متتعبش لأن السوق محتاج أكتر من ألي درسناه في الكلية و ده مش معناه أن ألي درسته مالوش قيمة بس هو مش كل ألي أنت محتاجوا علشان تبقى مطلوب في السوق و أبقى طمنا عليك و رجاء لا تفقد الأمل بالله.


----------



## sob7y (21 أكتوبر 2010)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## elmeshmohandesamin (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر ليك مهندس صبحى
وان شاء الله خير
واكيد الحمد لله فى السراء والضراء


----------



## مجدي احمدجعيصه (5 نوفمبر 2010)

هي دي قوانين البشر


----------

